# Tony and Abby did it again!



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

At least I think this is Tony's baby. I don't think Abby let McGee corner her... Any way it is their first baby to hatch from this clutch. It has been 6 months since their last clutch. 3 of the 4 eggs are fertile, the first three layed. This pair is awesome... great parents. This will be their absolute last clutch till spring.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That picture is so cute!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats! So I see I'm not the only one with birds that don't care about the change of seasons. lol So if McGee happened to sneak in there.. it is a possibility for you to get the mutation that you wanted out of this clutch, right? Keep us updated.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If McGee did sneak in I would get Pearls and Cinnamon Pearls split to WF. I am a couple of generations away from breeding WF Pieds, and WF Lutinos. In fact I have been unable to breed any Pied split birds at all... Ducky, my only pied male is still to young to breed, Jenny my 3 yr old pied hen, doesn't have a mate, and Gem my Pied Pearl hen is only 3 months old.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh... well.. it's only time then.  On a sidenote.. I was just looking closer at Abby. We have a pearl little girl that looks just like her and Miss Dally. My daughter wanted to name ours Abby after she saw she was a pearl. But I stood my ground. lol For some reason.. Nel just fits her.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Baby two is here! will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Baby #2 has arrived!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww... gotta love em! Pictures of these little guys really never get old!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww look at those two so adorable !! You are so lucky hehe Wish Ezekiel would figure out what to do lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute babies!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Baby #3 just hatched!










The other egg isn't fertile, I will let it stay for a while it will help keep the babies warm.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooo cute ! Its still wet too hehe


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yayy!! Congrats to #3!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks every one... I still do not know who the papa is. Tony is the one in the nesting box with Abby, so until proven otherwise I will assume its him. If one ends up showing pearls I will know that McGee snuck in for at least one... I am going to have to do something about Casanova... I want babies I can breed with each other, but if he keeps fathering clutches with all the hens, I will never be able to.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

So this is interesting.. was it just the way you worded it.. or can more than one male fertilize a clutch of eggs?? I mean the same clutch.. say 4 eggs.. but two different dads..?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

That is possible... I have heard of it happening. I hope its not that way with mine.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow.. very interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------

